# Most unusal markings.



## jadeewood

My mate said she was going to hold a competition on her forum about most unsal horse markings so i thought i would aswell. 

its simply. 
these pictures can be ones from the internet or photos you own.

this competition will end on the 4th augest.
there will then be a vote(without a poll) for the top 10 favorite horse markings then this will be carryed into a poll in the horse pictures topics on the 5th augest.
the poll voting will end on the 12th augest.


Hope everyone has fun.


----------



## jadeewood

you can enter as many times as you want with as many photots as you want...


have fun


----------



## jadeewood

so i thouht i would post mine.

off the internet



















^^ i dont know if this would count half donkey half horse?^^


----------



## jadeewood

didnt realise this was already posted as a topic in the horse picturessss.



anyways still do it for a bit of fun.


----------



## morganshow11

Cupid
http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/images/unique/basicsColorsHeart.jpg

sonnet(star is shaped like horse head)
http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/images/unique/basicsColorsHorseheadStar.jpg

Seville
http://www.shirefoxfarm.com/sales/Seville/Shirefoxs_Seville_18b.jpg


----------



## Qtswede

jadee - I love those appys!!! and the stripedy one I belive is a zorse - zebra/horse cross. great pics, guys.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Cute zonkey :]


----------



## jadeewood

blesss need more entries. Dont forget these can be your photos or of the internet. I have seen so many good ones in the picture topis, post them here. For a fun online contest


----------



## HorseOfCourse




----------



## HorseOfCourse




----------



## HorseOfCourse




----------



## HorseOfCourse




----------



## 2hot4u




----------



## morganshow11




----------



## jadeewood

lovely horses. x


----------



## Roxanneify

She's for sale on craigslist. I just thought she was gorgeous.


----------



## Cremello

Here is Tonka a gelding availible for adoption from the animali farm (not mine)








A stallion from a PMU barn (sold for meat 2006 RIP)


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

My horse has an upside down heart on her side. I don't have a close up of it on the internet though.


----------



## fadedoak

c/o Flikr. 
"skull horse" the markings on her face resemble a cow skull


----------



## mckenna310

omg i love the zonkey


----------



## TabbyNeko

Found these randomly


----------



## morganshow11

^^kooooolll


----------



## morganshow11

NOW THAT IS COOL


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Ha ha. Gee, natural? Ha


----------



## morganshow11

I think they shaved him and left what looked like palm trees and all the crap


----------



## Sunny06

Yeah, I know. I was joking  It looks cool.


----------



## morganshow11

Yeah i kinda figured that aha


----------



## jadeewood

wow, guys i promise i willl get round to doing these contests. i have so much going on with my illness and mjany family problems sorry .


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Wally's spot:


----------



## jadeewood

right i am going to judge this competition ver soon, no more entries to be posted pleaseeeee.

the results will be up in 5-10 minutes, (my photo entries i posted on the 1st post will not be counted, due to unfairnesss. )


----------



## jadeewood

and in 1st plave is fuzzyfeet. i just love the markings on this horseeeee. so uniqueee.


----------



## jadeewood

Joint 2nd is fadedoak and Horseofcourse.


----------



## jadeewood

3rd place is morganshow. 


sonnet(star is shaped like horse head)
http://www.equusite.com/articles/bas...seheadStar.jpg


----------



## jadeewood

o0Hawaiigril0o - 4th place 
and 

Cupid
http://www.equusite.com/articles/bas...olorsHeart.jpg


----------



## lolayla

OMG i want a brindle horse!!!


----------



## jadeewood

lol.  xx


----------



## fuzzyfeet

woooooooooo!


----------

